# Wireless headphones for TV while on the treadmill



## hgarber

Hello -- Can someone recommend a wireless headset that my wife can use to watch TV while on the treadmill? Now that we have a newborn in the house she doesnt want to blast the television too loud.... and the treadmill is kinda loud.


The audio doesnt need to be fantastic, just decent to good.


I've seen some real nice wireless headsets but not the kind you'd want to exercise in....


Many thanks!


----------



## 4Dthinker

If your TV has audio line out, then a bluetooth transceiver and some bluetooth over-ear, behind-the-head headphones would work. Sony makes a transceiver . Motorola headphones are pretty well reviewed.


----------



## diehardz

I like the motorola headset.. because of its excellent phone call quality


----------



## hgarber

Thank you very much for the suggestions..... I'll check em out!


----------

